

Work on what you use and share the rest - ashleytowers
http://www.loudthinking.com/posts/36-work-on-what-you-use-and-share-the-rest

======
lehmannro
_we should all be working on the things that we personally use and care
about._

That way just about every application will end up supporting email
(paraphrasing Jamie Zawinski's _Law of Software Envelopment_ ).

